
DRM advocates getting nervous about consumer backlash - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070923-drm-advocates-getting-nervous-about-consumer-backlash.html
======
karzeem
The content owners' problem is that they look at this is a black-and-white
issue. The DRM on iTunes is about as restrictive as is acceptable, and it's at
a level that users rarely bump up against.

Here's a free idea for, say, NBC Universal that will rocket them to the
forefront of digital content. Make a website with a slick streaming viewer,
and put your whole content archive up there. The entirety of show and movie
you've ever produced, outtakes, behind-the-scenes, everything. Organize it
well and give it a nice UI, and it will instantly become huge. Put in some ads
(as a user, I have no problem with being forced to watch a few 30-second ads
in exchange for an hour of good, well-presented content), and you'll be
printing money.

